# Bat wings?



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

So yesterday I put Hermes, our new baby, on top of his cage for a bit and he started doing bat wings like crazy and trying to look all mean.
Then today he was doing it on his perches when I came in to change the bird's food this morning, and then to get Hermes out for out time.
He's not being agressive or anything, and even if he's doing his "big mean scary 'tiel" routine he still steps up with no problems and then he's fine once out of his cage.

What I'm wondering is, is he just claiming his new home? Should I be worried that he might start to be cage agressive, especially when he goes through "puberty" when he's a bit older?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine do bat bird in their cage all the time and they are not cage aggressive. I dont think its a sign **** be cage aggressive. He is just claiming his territory yes  Mine will even do bat bird on me


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahhh ok good! I had a feeling he was just claiming his cage. I still have a lot to learn about Cockatiels body language and such, since Budgies are way different!


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

I think Hermes likes his cage! 

My Doodle is in a nice huge budgie flight cage I borrowed, and he hates it.  All he does in there besides sleep is sit on his food dishes and look pathetic.  He's recently become confident enough to do his bat bird, but only on my lap or "his" keyboard. 

I suspect it means they are feeling happy and confident. It seems with Doodle to sort of come over him as a fit of enthusiasm. Does Hermes ever vocalize when he does bat wings? My bird doesn't make a sound! He just spreads out his wings and tail and and jumps a bit.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

It's a sign he is happy and saying this is mine.

http://www.biseinen.com/shango/tielbodylanguage.html

He is one happy Fid.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When one of mine does it the rest do it too its so funny when that happens 
they got me doing it do saying "bat bird yeah" lol


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

It's good to hear that he's happy! ^_^
When he does it he doesn't make any noise, he flattens his crest and opens his beak and flaps his wings a bit, lol.


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, and thanks for the link Clawnz! ^_^


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That link is like this one http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php
but this one has a bit more on it like mating and crushes


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank-you! 
These will be useful in understanding Hermes better. ^_^


----------

